

Mt Gox reported Bug causing a nosedive in bitcoin price - enscr
http://www.coindesk.com/price/

======
enscr
Trading at same levels as the news of China ban
[http://i.imgur.com/imve1Sc.jpg?1](http://i.imgur.com/imve1Sc.jpg?1)

